
WP.me — url shortener from wordpress - chanux
http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2009/08/14/shorten/
======
planck
In a couple of years, we're going to look back at URL shorteners as a fad as
lame as the <blink> tag, animated mailbox GIFs, and logos from
FlamingText.com.

